

Raindancing for Ideas - ubersapiens
http://lightbulbmanifesto.wordpress.com/2014/01/21/raindancing-for-ideas/

======
ubersapiens
Excellent post on finding out if an idea has wings. Very tied to the base of
CS183 Peter Thiel's Startup Engineering.

